# ..... Terrible Mistakes Made. Exhibition@ Le Garage 20-26th Oct 2011



## annama (Sep 28, 2011)

*… Terrible Mistakes Made*
*An exhibition of signs and foxes and things from the maker of "the Royal Vegging" and the scary cakes.*
Le Garage 115 Dulwich Road SE24ONG 
 Thursday 20th Oct – Wednesday 26th OCT 2011


 To placate the furious internal Blue Peter presenter Anna makes papier-mâché animal heads and transcribes self-help books and text messages. Taking Brixton Village and Paul Mckenna as muses, and foraging for paint in bins means that circumstance and happenstance drive creations more than any overarching intention or plan. Any coherence is through repetition of materials rather than any emerging theme. Making mistakes is integral to the process, items are first badly made and then corrected, as to be initially good would shorten the pleasure in the making.
 With deft hands and inky fingers Anna has been slowly filling the house, but the time draws near to show and tell these terrible mistakes.


Thursday and Friday: 7-9pm
Saturday and Sunday: 12-8pm
Monday and Tuesday: 2-8pm
Wednesday 2-5pm


----------



## annama (Oct 20, 2011)

opens this eve, on till wednesday.
you can try on a giant fox mask!!


----------



## madzone (Oct 20, 2011)

Is this a pisstake?

Sorry, I mean is it ironic?


----------

